# Job Opening Vapeshop Melrose Arch



## VapeGP (16/6/15)

Careers At VapeShop
We’re Hiring!

Are you a Vaping Genius?

At VapeShop we are all about getting the job done and having a good time doing it. 

VapeShop has a position open for a creative vaping genius who has passion, personality and can assist customers phenomenally well. Ideally you’ve been vaping for quite some time now, and you’ve had experience with a handful of models and devices.

A huge plus would be sales experience and someone who is somewhat "Technical".

There will be perks, such as free gear, juice and more.

We are looking for Johannesburg based Vaping Genius, full time or part time.

If you are passionate about what you do and think that VapeShop sounds like your ideal working environment, then please submit your resume and a cover letter to jobs@vapeshop.co.za and tell us a little about yourself.

We hope to hear from you soon! Happy Vaping!

Team VapeShop

Reactions: Like 6


----------

